# Ein gutes Set für den Anfänger



## Flo66 (15. August 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe jetzt den Einsteigerkurs bei Flyfishingbemba gemacht mit meiner Eayrute.Frau bemba riet mir eine vernünftiges Set zu kaufen zumal meine Rute aus Glaßfaser ist, eine Schnur dabei ist die eine zu kleine klasse hat zumahl sie langsam ist und ich oft zu früh wieder zum Vorschwung anhebe,richtig ausgedrückt?,naja mein anliegen ist
ob ihr mir ein Kompletset empfehlen könnt, woran ich auch noch in 2 oder mehr Jahren Freude habe.
Mein kleiner Geldbeutel gibt nicht mehr als um die 150-180 Euro her.
Meine biligrute habe ich reklamiert, wenns klapt kommen noch 60 dazu, also rund 200 Euro.

Am liebsten wäre mir eine mittel schnelle bis schnelle der Klasse 5 oder 6.Womit ich auch etwas weite erzielen kann, ja ich weiß weite ist nicht alles, ich glube für Anfänger ist die WF-Schnu die bessere Wahl.

Ich werde vorwiegend, an kleinen bis mittelgroßen Gewässern Fischen wie das Angelparadies Blunk, vileicht kennt das ja jemand und meine Vereinsgewässer des ASV Bebensee, wo die Fische sich jeden Abend in gut 10-15m oder weniger/mehr im Abendlicht Sonnen.

Zielfisch ist vorwiegend die Forelle.
Mir ist wichtig, das ne Rolle, eine Rute und eine npassende Schnur dabei ist.Ich komme aus Schleswig-Holstein, Wind haben wir hier im Norden genug.

Werde mich nochmal bei Frau. bemba erkundigen.

Danke im Voraus.
Ps:
Falls ich wiede rzu schnell geschriben hab und alles wirr ist nochmal die Kurzfassung:
-Suche Anfängerfliegen Set im bereich 150-200 Euro.
-Der Klasse 5 oder 6 wobei 6 mir lieber wäre, ich aber lieber mit kleinen leichten Ruten Werfe
-Eine an der ich lange freude habe
-Angel auf Forelle , vorwiegend, an kleinen bis Mittelgroßen Teichen
wo ich 8-15m raus muss.


----------



## Truttafriend (15. August 2007)

*AW: Ein gutes Set für den Anfänger*

Ich empfehle dir mal "Anfänger Set" in die Boardsuche einzugeben. Genau dein Thema hatten wir in den letzten Monaten xfach #h


----------



## Flo66 (15. August 2007)

*AW: Ein gutes Set für den Anfänger*

Die Boardsuche findet nie etwas, wenn ich da etwas eingebe, kommt irgendwas was ich garnicht gebrauchen kann, was garnicht zum thema gehört.
Hatte ich schon mal versucht, hier zu.


----------



## Flo66 (15. August 2007)

*AW: Ein gutes Set für den Anfänger*



> *Nicht das Richtige gefunden?
> Suchen Sie nach **Anfänger Set** in über 1.400.000 Forenbeiträgen des Anglerboardes. *


das kommt


----------



## FeliXius (15. August 2007)

*AW: Ein gutes Set für den Anfänger*

ja und dann klickst du da drauf, dann durchsucht er auch das forum ;-)

edit: also auf "anfänger set" in deinem fall

edit2: Auch da finden sich natürlich nicht nur themen die sich (vorwiegend) um fliegenanfängersets handeln, aber dann da mal bisschen durchblättern findet man genug...


----------



## sundeule (15. August 2007)

*AW: Ein gutes Set für den Anfänger*

ich fische zurzeit dieses hier:
http://www.rk-flyfishing.de/scierra....html?osCsid=4a79e6c5e8b1a20a5a4975f812074abb

wenn Du eine 7er brauchen würdest, könntest Du glatt meine Gelüste nach etwas Neuem beschleunigen:q

Rute und Rolle sind jedenfalls ok und auch noch einigermaßen fix.

André#h


----------



## AndreasG (15. August 2007)

*AW: Ein gutes Set für den Anfänger*

Dann nutze mal die erweiterte Suche, dann auf Fliegenfischen begrenzen und schon hast du nur noch 243 Beträge.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## duck_68 (15. August 2007)

*AW: Ein gutes Set für den Anfänger*

Anstelle hier über das Für und Wider der Boardsuche zu diskutieren solltet Ihr lieber auf die vom TE gestellte Frage eingehen!

Genau über diese Sache mit der Boardsuche gibt es nämlich einen aktuellen Thread:

Das große Entschuldigen

Ich kann leider zum Thema Fliegenfischen keinerlei Empfehlungen aussprechen


Martin#h


----------



## Tom B (15. August 2007)

*AW: Ein gutes Set für den Anfänger*

Hi Florian,
schau mal unter Kleinanzeigen,ich habe dort ein fast nagelneues LOOP Fliegenrutenset für ein Schnäppchenpreis drin.

Ist genau das richtige ,ist alles dabei......
denn bedenke die Ostsee ist nicht so weit weg|supergri
mit dem Set bist Du auch top für Mefo's gerüstet.

Ist jedenfalls ein Set das nicht nur für Anfänger gedacht ist.
Bei interesse Mail mich ruhig an.

Gruß thomas


----------



## Mr. Sprock (16. August 2007)

*AW: Ein gutes Set für den Anfänger*

Hallo,

darf es auch etwas Gebauchtes sein?
Meine Empfehlung:

Rute: Fenwick River Runner Klasse 5-6  9' - bei Ebay neu für ca. 70-80 Euro - Preis war früher 200 Euro.
Top Blank, Aktion ähnlich einer Sage XP; Einstegringe; Kork sehr schlechte Qualität, aber egal für den Preis.

Rolle: 3M System 2L 5/6 oder 6/7 Gibt es nur noch gebraucht, z.B. bei Ebay; Preis ca. 30-60 Euro, je nach Zustand. Sehr stabile und Zuverlässige Rolle mit Scheibenbremse ohne Schnickschnack.

Schnur: Würde ich neu kaufen oder vorher besichtigen. Empfehlung: Cortland 444 WF 6F oder 5F, passt beides zu der Rute. Preis ca. 40-50 Euro.

Alles Gute!


----------



## Flo66 (16. August 2007)

*AW: Ein gutes Set für den Anfänger*

Also bei ebay, kauf ich keine Fliegenausrüstung mehr, die letzte war Verhältnismäßg günstig(50euro)
Aber wie gesagt Bockmist wenn man lange dran Freude haben will.Ich würd sie gerne vorher werfen können und das geht bei ebay leider nicht^^.

@Heiliger Johann
Deine Ausrüstung ist ne 7, oder?
Zu schwer für mich in der Klasse.
Trotzdem Danke


----------



## Uwe_H (16. August 2007)

*AW: Ein gutes Set für den Anfänger*



Pech-Angler Flo schrieb:


> Also bei ebay, kauf ich keine Fliegenausrüstung mehr, die letzte war Verhältnismäßg günstig(50euro)
> Aber wie gesagt Bockmist wenn man lange dran Freude haben will.Ich würd sie gerne vorher werfen können und das geht bei ebay leider nicht^^.
> 
> @Heiliger Johann
> ...



Wenn du bei ebay oder im Internet nichts mehr kaufen möchtest weil du die Geräte vorher zur Probe werfen willst, und du deinen Wurfkurs bei Erika Bemba gemacht hast, warum gehst du nicht einfach zu ihr in den Laden und schaust dir dort die Sachen an. Sie hat dch günstige Ruten und Rollen im Angebot, sieh dir doch mal die Ruten von Greys (GRXi) oder von Exori (Yellowstone???) oder die Orvis (Streamline) an, die Rolle muss bei einer 5er wirklich nix dolles sein, sie dient ja doch nur als Schnurspeicher, da kannst du sparen.

Aber ich frage mich warum man hier einen Fred aufmacht, nach Vorschlägen fragt, richtig gute Vorschläge und Angebote gemacht werden, und dann doch nur sagt, dass man per Internet nicht einkaufen mag. Versteh ich nicht!!!


----------



## antonio (16. August 2007)

*AW: Ein gutes Set für den Anfänger*

hallo floh

ich kann mich daran erinnern, daß duvor ein paar wochen schon mal zu diesem thema gefragt hast.hier wurde dir von den billigstangeboten abgeraten und dazu geraten erst mal wenns möglich ist nen kurs zu machen.
in bezug auf punkt 2 hast du die guten ratschläge ja befolgt aber in punkt 1 warst du beratungsresistent.
geh doch zu der o.g. dame und hol dir dort ein vernünftiges set.
für 50 € wirst du natürlich nix bekommen, deshalb brauchst du auch nicht auf ebay oder internethandel schimpfen, schuld bist du selber wenn du alle gutgemeinten ratschläge in den wind schießt.

gruß antonio


----------



## Mr. Sprock (16. August 2007)

*AW: Ein gutes Set für den Anfänger*

Und schreib nächstes Mal mit rein, dass du nicht hier und dort kaufen willst.
So kann man sich in den meisten Fällen eine Antwort, die Schreibarbeit und die Zeit sparen.
Bei Internetbestellungen und Nichtgefallen kann man die Ware zurückschicken.
Ich würde aber auch den örtlichen Händler empfehlen. Lass dich besser dort beraten oder schreibe hier, was der im Programm hat.


----------



## Flo66 (16. August 2007)

*AW: Ein gutes Set für den Anfänger*

Die 50 Eurorute, war schon vorhanden, und ich meinte jetzt blind bei ebay-kaufen, möchte ich nicht.
Die mir hier angebotenen Ruten hätte ich ja in erwegung gezogen aber sie sind eine Klasse zu och, odr zu stark in Sachen Aftma?
Das Probewerfen wurde mir hier geraten 
Gebraucht oder neu ist mir eigentlich egal, Hauptsache ich hab daran lange Freude.

Hier z.B.


> Schnur: Würde ich neu kaufen oder vorher besichtigen. Empfehlung: Cortland 444 WF 6F oder 5F, passt beides zu der Rute. Preis ca. 40-50 Euro.


 


> Kork sehr schlechte Qualität


 
Eine Schnur neu kaufen ist für mich zu teuer,leider^^.Nach Literatur, und nach Frau Bemba
sollte ich die beste kaufen die ich kriegen kann, weil die ja dann auch bei guter Pflege 5Jahre halten können.Auch vor Schaumgummigriff, und sclechtem Kork wurde ich gewarnt, diesmal wollte ich ausnahmsweise mal machen was mir Frau Bemba und auch ihr gesagt habt.



> wenn Du eine 7er brauchen würdest, könntest Du glatt meine Gelüste nach etwas Neuem beschleunigen:q
> 
> Rute und Rolle sind jedenfalls ok und auch noch einigermaßen fix.


 und vom Heiligen Johann auch, ich brauch halt ne 5 oder 6, ich wäre auch wenns beim Johann z.B. ginge Werfen gekommen, daran solls nicht liegen!Ich will nur dieses eine mal alles richtig machen^^.


----------



## Flo66 (16. August 2007)

*AW: Ein gutes Set für den Anfänger*



> Ich würde aber auch den örtlichen Händler empfehlen. Lass dich besser dort beraten oder schreibe hier, was der im Programm hat.


 
Der hat eine einzige glaub ich, unzwar für 79,95, naja ich weiß es.Kork-griff,schnelle Rute, in meiner Klasse auch vorhanden.Im Angelshop Rönnau, der hat eigentlic gute Sachen aber ich weiß nicht woran ich erkenne ob es ne jute ist oder ob das Tünnkram ist.


----------



## Rausreißer (16. August 2007)

*AW: Ein gutes Set für den Anfänger*

Hmm, also Florian,|rolleyes
  mit dem was ich hier so gelesen habe, ist mein Tipp bei dem nächsten Bindetreffen in Lübeck längsseits zu kommen.

  Da bekommt man bessere Tips als durch das geschriebene Wort.

   Mach das mal. #6


  Besten Gruß,

  Gernot #h


----------



## Tom B (16. August 2007)

*AW: Ein gutes Set für den Anfänger*

Hi Florian,
der Tipp von gernot ist gut,bedenke aber das sind alles gestande Profis die schon mehrere Jahre das Fliegenfischen betreiben,da hat jeder so sein eigenes Lieblingsgerät und jeder hat ein anderes Gefühl wie sich die oder die Rute wirft.
Da wirste wahrscheinlich voll durcheinander sein.....:q

Ich biete Dir gerne an die LOOP von mir probezuwerfen kein Problem,von mir aus auch die Sage die ich noch habe,das Problem ist bloß dann willste die habenwird aber denn Dein Budget ein wenig übersteigen:c

Will Dir auch keinesfalls das Set aufschwatzen.
Mein Tipp währe geh in ein vernünftigen Fli-Fi Laden laß Dich vernünftig beraten,nehm ein paar in die Hand und teste,ein guter Laden wird Dir schon helfen können,und meistens haben die auch gebrauchtgeräte da.Kann Dir gerne ein Topladen nennen,er hat auch immer sehr gute Ruten und Rollen für kleines Geld da.

gruß Thomas


----------



## Flo66 (17. August 2007)

*AW: Ein gutes Set für den Anfänger*

Worauf muss ich denn beim Kauf einer Rute,eienr Rolel und der Schnur achten?


----------



## HOX (17. August 2007)

*AW: Ein gutes Set für den Anfänger*



Pech-Angler Flo schrieb:


> Worauf muss ich denn beim Kauf einer Rute,eienr Rolel und der Schnur achten?


 
Darauf, dass du deinem Händler etwas Vertrauen entgegenbringst und nicht davon auszugehen ist, dass er dir irgend´nen Dreck anschwätzen möchte.

All die guten Ratschläge zum Thema Rutenhärte, Länge usw. zeugen sicherlich von Erfahrung und sind gut gemeint.
Aber mal ehrlich, wenn du nachher als absoluter Anfänger ohne jegliche Erfahrung im Laden stehst ist es für dich ja kaum möglich all diese in die Tat umzusetzen.
Und wie willst du bitte entscheiden, welcher der unzählig hilfsbereiten Boardies den gleichen Geschmack in Sachen Rute und Rolle hat...
Also mein Tip, ab in den Shop und dort die Dinger in die Hand nehmen, das sagt dann mehr als 1000 Worte!

Lg und TL
HOX


----------



## Flo66 (17. August 2007)

*AW: Ein gutes Set für den Anfänger*

Ich fahr nach Frau Bemba, der Vertrau ich, ich glaub die ist hier sogar im Board, jedenfals kannte sie es gut.

Ich hab mich beim Kurs schon beraten mit ihr, sie meinte aler höchstens eine 6 für mich, mit höheren Klassen komm ich nich so gut zu recht.
Schudige Johann, aber Klasse 7 übersteigt noch mein können, was sich auf 1 und 11 Uhr bezieht sowie das strecken lassen(was noch nicht klapt aber ich weiß wie es gehen soll aha!^^)

Beim Bindetreffen bin ich auf jeden Fall wenns geht.
Die beziehen mich schon mit ein, haben villeicht ja auch ihren Spaß mit nem Neuling, und können mich staunen lassen.Und irgendwann in weiter Zukunft fahr ich villeicht mit Bemba Flyfising in den harz^^

Aber wie gesagt Frau Be,ba hat mein vertrauen voll und ganz, dann geb ich bei ihr lieber etwas mehr aus, was anscheined iimmer noch günstig ist, verhältnissmässig.

Was ich weiß bei den Ruten s
ist, das sie den naemen usw. auf dem Blank stehen haben solltenwar bei meiner nicht der fall)
die Ringe weit genug abstehen(war bei mir nicht der Fall)
und es ein Kork Griff ist(war der Fall)
und es Kohlefaser ist(ich hatte glasfaser gemischt laut Erika bemba)


----------



## Tom B (17. August 2007)

*AW: Ein gutes Set für den Anfänger*



Pech-Angler Flo schrieb:


> Schudige Johann, aber Klasse 7 übersteigt noch mein können, was sich auf 1 und 11 Uhr bezieht sowie das strecken lassen(was noch nicht klapt aber ich weiß wie es gehen soll aha!^^)




Hääääää...... brauchst Dich doch nicht entschuldigen.

Mach das was ich geschrieben habe ;



> Mein Tipp währe geh in ein vernünftigen Fli-Fi Laden laß Dich vernünftig beraten,nehm ein paar in die Hand und teste,ein guter Laden wird Dir schon helfen können,und meistens haben die auch gebrauchtgeräte da.



Viel Glück#6  und berichte mal was rausgekommen ist.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Flo66 (17. August 2007)

*AW: Ein gutes Set für den Anfänger*

fahr wenn keine Feldbestellung is anfang nächster Woche hin, hoffentlich sschütte es am Sonntag!
Damit Hotel Mama auch kann, mit dm Fahrad ein bisschen weit, und als Dörfler find ich mich in Lübeck nich zurecht!^^


----------



## Rausreißer (18. August 2007)

*AW: Ein gutes Set für den Anfänger*



Pech-Angler Flo schrieb:


> Ich fahr nach Frau Bemba, der Vertrau ich, ich glaub die ist hier sogar im Board, jedenfals kannte sie es gut.
> 
> Ich hab mich beim Kurs schon beraten mit ihr, sie meinte aler höchstens eine 6 für mich, mit höheren Klassen komm ich nich so gut zu recht.
> Schudige Johann, aber Klasse 7 übersteigt noch mein können, was sich auf 1 und 11 Uhr bezieht sowie das strecken lassen(was noch nicht klapt aber ich weiß wie es gehen soll aha!^^)
> ...




 Mach das mal,

Erika Bemba ist mit Sicherheit eine sehr kompetente Person im Fliegenfischen, die ja auch immer mal beim Bindetreffen vorbeischneien wollte, wenn ich das so recht in Erinnerung habe.|rolleyes

Na, klappt halt nicht immer mit den Terminen, das übliche Problem.|supergri

Trotzdem, Treffen sind für mich weiterhin angesagt, da kommt einfach mehr rüber, als man schreiben kann.

Mal sehen wann das nächste ist. 

Und wenn hier einen Termin steht, sind auch wirklich alle eingeladen zu kommen, die diesen Termin lesen.


Ansonsten würden Timsen, Stefan, Björn und die andern die dahinter stehen es nicht machen.

Besten Gruß und bis demnächst,
Gernot #h


----------



## Mr. Sprock (18. August 2007)

*AW: Ein gutes Set für den Anfänger*

Habe den Namen noch nie gehört, kenne nur Erika Berger.
Viel Glück jedenfalls!


----------



## Truttafriend (19. August 2007)

*AW: Ein gutes Set für den Anfänger*

Erika Bemba führt ein Fliegefischergeschäft in Lübeck und ist hier im Board von Zeit zu Zeit als Caprice unterwegs #h

BTW, lebt Erika Berger eigentlich noch :q


----------



## Flo66 (22. August 2007)

*AW: Ein gutes Set für den Anfänger*

Caprice? Naja sie ist ja schon fast ne Legende hier in den Foren rund ums angeln, hier im Norden.
guckst du hier
http://www.flyfishingbemba.de/


----------



## Flo66 (25. August 2007)

*AW: Ein gutes Set für den Anfänger*

Ich habe nun ein Set gekauft.Rute,Rolle und Schnur natürlich mit Futeral und ein paar Fliegen.

Das ist genial im gegensatz zu meiner Biligrute.Einfach nur Geil!

Dieter Eisele Nagano/Fly 297cm #7/8*4/


----------



## Uwe_H (25. August 2007)

*AW: Ein gutes Set für den Anfänger*



Pech-Angler Flo schrieb:


> Ich habe nun ein Set gekauft.Rute,Rolle und Schnur natürlich mit Futeral und ein paar Fliegen.
> 
> Das ist genial im gegensatz zu meiner Biligrute.Einfach nur Geil!
> 
> Dieter Eisele Nagano/Fly 297cm #7/8*4/



Viel Spaß damit...


----------



## Flo66 (25. August 2007)

*AW: Ein gutes Set für den Anfänger*

Danke ich bin stolz wie ein Schnekönig auf mein Fliegenset.
War Verhältnismäßig günstig für mich aber nicht wenig^^.

Egal ich hab mir die 3 Ruten angeguckt die er hatte
80euro komplett schnickschnack
120euro Komplett standart(ohne Vorfcher, hät ich eh erst nur verknotet)
180euro Rute,Rolle

Ein alter "FlifiHase" hat mit mir alle 3 geworfen.
Die erste war nich so für mich das wahre, auch laut Martin stimmte die schnur nicht mit der Rute über ein.

Die teuerste war aller erste Sahne im Wurf, aber ne Gute Schnur(die ich unbedingt haben wollte) hätte nochmal 64 oder 66 Euro gekostet die er mir empfahl, schied damit aus.

Die für 120 warf sich so gut wie die teure für mich.
Großspule aus Metal und eine gute Schnur.
Also hab ich sie gekauft.Ein paar Fliegen für Meerforelle waren auch dabei.Er meinte: "Du stehst auch irgendwann an der Küste ,vertrau mir."

Nu werf ich 10m mal drüber mal drunter und sie trackt sich einigermaßen, vom Standplatz abgelesen.

Da macht das Werfeneinfach nur Spaß!


----------



## Mr. Sprock (25. August 2007)

*AW: Ein gutes Set für den Anfänger*

Da hat sich die ganze Beratung ja wirklich gelohnt, wenn du jetzt du ein hochwertiges Set zu einem doch günstigen Preis erstehen konntest.
Meinen Glückwunsch zu dem Superschnäppchen und viel Spaß damit!


----------



## Flo66 (26. August 2007)

*AW: Ein gutes Set für den Anfänger*

Danke


----------

